# Scratches on glass tank



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

So i guess there was some sand on my mag cleaner so when i went to clean my tank glass i left some long nasty marks on my glass and its bugging the **** out of me when my lights are on. My question is how do you guys get rid of the scratches, any remedies?


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

You can try a few things like toothpaste, jeweler's rouge, or even a ground mustard seed/vinegar concoction to attempt to remove the scratches, but if they are deep enough to feel with your fingernail in glass, you probably are stuck with them. The can of course be buffed out with a drill, but that will create a weak spot in the glass that could cause much more trouble than a few scratches. Your best bet is probably to try to live with them if they are deep. Or maybe just turn your tank around?


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

I cant turn it around i already painted the back black. I guess ill try the tooth paste method tomorrow when i do my water change, i wouldnt say its really deep but its noticeable.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

du3ce said:


> I cant turn it around i already painted the back black. I guess ill try the tooth paste method tomorrow when i do my water change, i wouldnt say its really deep but its noticeable.


 My tank looks like the guy that had it before me cleaned it with 40 grit sand paper 3 times a day. It is horrible, once I switched to LEDs from std lights the scratches all but vanished. Least from just looking at the tank if you get really close they are there but general viewing it looks great! Might be worth a try if it's really bugging you..


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

I have leds its not helping


----------



## mrbeadheadful (Oct 24, 2012)

Glass scratches are generally permanent I don't use a magnet glass cleaner because of the scratching risk.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

You can take a razor to remove the paint on the back and turn it. Just don't scratch the back with the razor while removing the paint....


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

du3ce said:


> I have leds its not helping


 Surprising! Mine is a bowfront I wonder if that is making the difference?


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

probably, im gonna try the toothpaste method tomorrow let u guys know how it went


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

JimA said:


> du3ce said:
> 
> 
> > I have leds its not helping
> ...


That may depend on the angle of your lights or their proximity to the glass. LED's are much more directional than a standard fluorescent light, so if they aren't pointed at the glass they aren't going to show off the scratches as much. Toothpaste has worked on small scratches for me before, just make sure you don't get any in the water if you are leaving the fish in there. Antibacterials are obviously dangerous around your biological filtration as well. Taking paint off is a pretty easy task and might be worth it if the scratches are really bothering you. 
opcorn:


----------



## bibbs68 (Dec 1, 2006)

You say you will try toothpaste when you do your water change...I don't think I would put anything, including toothpaste in my tank if there are fish in it.

I could be wrong, but that just sounds like a bad idea.

Honestly, toothpaste won't help you with scratches that are really noticeable. Very fine scratches can be removed sometimes with toothpolish/paste, but not always. You will have to, at minimum, use sand paper in various grits and even that is a tough task.

There are companies that make glass scratch fix kits and for the most part they work well. Again, it's a ton of work.

I have scratches all over my glass but knowing how much work is involved I just live with them.


----------



## bibbs68 (Dec 1, 2006)

As someone mentioned earlier, if the scratch can be felt with your fingernail, it isn't repairable without using extreme measures. Fine swirls can be polished out sometimes, even metal polish, or baking soda and water paste will work for those.

Call your local glass shop and ask them, I'm sure they will tell you the same thing...it's not easy to repair without the right tools.


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

i decided to pass on the toothpaste method was too risky with my fish in the tank guess ill just have to live with it i guess


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

du3ce said:


> i decided to pass on the toothpaste method was too risky with my fish in the tank guess ill just have to live with it i guess


 I think you made a wise choice, when I got my tank and realized how scratched it was I researched to the worlds end for a fix. I tried rubbing compounds, buffing and yes even tooth paste on the light scratches, nothing worked. In the end the LEDs proved to be the ticket, sorry they are not working for you. They still bug me just because I am anal that way and I know they are there. I am heading down to Seattle Sunday to look at a 225 7ft tank, the first thing I am looking for will be no scratches :lol:


----------



## du3ce (Sep 11, 2012)

**** a 7 footer? im jealous, hoping to upgrade to a 75 or something so i can put it side by side, already have a 55 in my bedroom upstairs


----------

